# Anyone have their Majestic stolen lately?



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks and sounds stolen to me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Roa...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Too bad, because its my size. There are times that I wish that I didn't have a conscience.


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Better to have a conscience. It keeps karma from biting ya in the äss.


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

"the serial number is 48179 im not sure about the fork the bike is in really good condition ill look at it when i get home. " ...from the seller.


----------

